# Q for moms



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

I am new to this board and had a Q for all the mommies out there. Did anyone's symptoms start during/immediately after pregnancy? I was "normal" until I hade my son 2 and a half years ago. I started having anxiety problems and IBS symptoms when he was about a month old. I am now seeing a therapist for the anxiety, and my IBS seems to be getting better. Could it be that I really have IB-Stress instead of IBS? Thank God, I seem to have a fairly mild case of whatever, but my loving husband is getting tired of me never going out to eat or to the movies with him because I am afraid of having abdominal pain. Can anybody offer me some advice? This board seems very helpful, and it would be nice to hear from someone who understands what this is like.Rayanne


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rayanne, I had it b/4 I got pregnant. However it seemed to go into remission with the 1st pregnancy and then came back after delivery. The second pregnancy was one looooooooong IBS D flare. Only recently got some lasting reduction of symptoms with hypnotherapy. Pain was the most debillitating symptom I had. I could have lived with the C/D, but the pain was awful. Yes I was definitely sure some of my flares were stress induced. Sounds like you are doing some great things for yourself though. Keep reading here & on all the forums. Hope you are feeling better soon.







BQ


----------

